# Not exactly what I thought I'd come home with ...



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Went to pick up the Spirit Carbon, but they needed until tomorrow morning. The good news, though, is that we found a bike for the wife. It's the Orbea Volata. Pumpkin colors and Campy Mirage components. Carbon seat stays and seatpost. Only $899, marked down from about $1,100 (last year's model). So we'll both be on Orbea. Ain't that the sweetest thang?? Sorry about the photo quality. The handicam's the only thing I had up and running.
Joel


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 6, 2003)

diggin the colors!!!


----------

